# Diatomaceous Earth? -flea issues in my area



## ambient_explosions (Oct 31, 2012)

Does anyone use this for their critters.

in my area (southern kentucky) frontline, advantage, advantix, etc do NOT work.
I know its hard to believe but it hasnt worked on my guys, or clients dogs (i groom dogs)
our dips that we use are basic pyrethrin and permethrin dips (dont like to dip, but many clients insist)- no longer work.
our all natural flea shampoo which is made from oranges.. also no longer work unless you barely dilute it, and i am afraid of it burning a dogs skin.

Comfortis has worked wonders! and still does for small dogs..

however for the past two months they havent had it for large dogs. they said it was on back order and they didnt know when they would be getting it in. I have fought fleas ever since...

I am tired of waiting. I called again, they still do not have it and honestly do not know when they will.

Eitherway, long story short. I brought home a bag of Diatomaceous earth.
any tips on using this, or any experiences to share regarding it?
What about putting it in their food as prevention for worms? 
Doesnt work to prevent heartworms tho, does it?


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've used DE for a couple years. I found the best thing was putting in in the yard, front and back. I applied it with a coffee can that had holes poked in the bottom. I applied it once a week or less. If it's really windy I'd do it more often... I don't apply it to them unless that have fleas. And I wouldn't feed it unless they had worms. But I don't really do preventatives so I don't think I'd give anything as a just in case. My dogs don't ever get worms, though. It certainly can't hurt if you think they do! It takes 3-4 weeks is what I've noticed to rid all worms. Don't know about heart worm... I don't treat for them so not sure.


----------



## ambient_explosions (Oct 31, 2012)

do you not have heartworm in your area?


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I live in SW FL and give heart guard just for the summer months and so far that has worked for me. When I was young one of my dogs had to be treated for heart worms so I'm a little scared. I have them tested once a year.

But for everything else I use DE


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Use food grade DE. DE is made from the fossilized skeletons of diatoms. Each particle is sharp. It works by scratching the protective layer of worms and fleas. Be careful when applying as it can cause irritation to eyes, nose and throat. When given orally it is effective through the stomach and intestines. It does nothing for heartworms as they are not in the digestive system.

Manage the source of the fleas. Use DE and keep the grass cut as short as possible. With short grass the fleas will go toward or into the soil rather than on blades of grass. If the fleas are inside vacuum,vacuum, vacuum, including furniture. Place the vacuum bag outside away from the house. Clean all floors and wash bedding. Repeat 2-3 times a week until the fleas are gone. 

The products mentioned for flea control are potentially harmful chemicals, insecticides. Try to keep things natural to avoid harm to your dog.


----------

